# best looking laser host



## las3r (May 6, 2013)

hey guys im looking to make some flashlight/laser kits and I would like to see what style flashlight/laser u like,for me I like the more aggressive look to them 

u can post pics or links


----------



## Bacon (May 13, 2013)

1.) http://laserpointerforums.com/f44/looking-host-click-me-51445.html
2.) http://laserpointerforums.com/f39/jayrob-build-kits-lenses-other-stuff-listed-here-44227.html
If all else fails here is the list of host threads.
3.) http://laserpointerforums.com/f72/


Now for fancy builds that don't happen often the top machinists for laser heatsinks are (at LPF or course)
•Jayrob
•FlaminPyro
•Mrcrouse
---
This post may be old, but this forum denys my access to PM you or anything else. Good luck, and happy lasing!


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2013)

Bacon said:


> This post may be old, *but this forum denys my access to PM* you or anything else. Good luck, and happy lasing!



Please read NEW MEMBERS: Having Trouble Posting, PMing, or Editing Preferences? READ THIS THREAD!  - Norm


----------



## m4a1usr (May 22, 2013)

I used a Cree C90 FL for a host (I think that's model #) to accommodate the size heat sink needed and size batteries I wanted for mine. I planned on two 26650 batts so it was going to be on the large side due to the diode being used. John


----------

